# looking for a new antiperspirant/deodorant



## Spazkatt (Sep 13, 2014)

I have been using secret brand antiperspirant/deodorant since puberty which is has been at least 15 years now. I have sensitive skin so the fancy fragrances are a no-go. I have used a variety of Secret in stick, gel and cream variety. When I was first trying out antiperspirants pretty much secret was the only brand I didn't break out from. Well, Secret Outlast with Olay is no longer doing the job. I pit out by 11am and I am stinky by 2pm. Tonight my husband mentioned I was stinky and asked if I had showered to day (I had!). I know Secret has a clinical strength version, but I am not sure if it's worth trying. So, I have a long list of needs in a new antiperspirant: It must be antiperspirant AND deodorant, cannot be heavily fragranced, is suitable for sensitive skin, and I prefer it NOT to be the stick kind that clumps and turns eveything white. Any direction or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to be the girl who stinks! Thanks!


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 13, 2014)

I like Secret Clinical. It does the best job of keeping me dry and odor free (I sound like a commercial). I like the original clean scent better than the lavender scent. I also have used Dove Clinical Protection in the past and think it's about equal in effectiveness to Secret, but might be better for sensitive skin. Their original scent is also my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for your input, I decided to go for dove clinical as they have a sensitive, no-fragrance variety. Day one and it worked much better than the Secret I was using.


----------



## bellalore (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been using a salt stick .... don't laugh!!!! ... for years and it's brilliant.  It's called Crystal Body Deoderant Stick - no aluminum chlorohydrate and hypoallergenic and is made from natural mineral salts.

You should be able to get it at any health store.

Inexpensive and lasts so much longer than any other type of deoderant I've ever had.


----------



## MrsShaw (Sep 27, 2014)

bellalore said:


> I have been using a salt stick .... don't laugh!!!! ... for years and it's brilliant.  It's called Crystal Body Deoderant Stick - no aluminum chlorohydrate and hypoallergenic and is made from natural mineral salts.
> 
> You should be able to get it at any health store.
> 
> Inexpensive and lasts so much longer than any other type of deoderant I've ever had.


I have used one of those in the past and agree, they really work. be sure though to keep it away from any kind of like stone or marble surfaces once you moisten it because it can stain those up (in case you happen to have them in your bathroom).


----------



## MrChiLambda (Jun 7, 2015)

If you read the ingredients, you may want to skip the ones that have aluminum in them.

Most antiperspirants will have aluminum in them, while deodorants normally are aluminum free.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 18, 2015)

I usually use a roll-on, as the spray just seems to either leave massive white marks on my clothing. I have started suing Dove White though recently, and it seems to be doing the trick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bronzeandshimmer (Jul 13, 2015)

I use Kiehl’s Anti-Perspirant &amp; Deodorant Cream . Its very gentle and  doesn’t sting even when I use it after shaving.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the clinical strength, but it does tend to be pretty pricey for the amount you get. I am a really heavy sweat-er, so I I haven't had much luck with most things, like regular Dove or Secret.

I really liked the old formulas of Degree, and have varying success with some of the new ones. They do have a couple of versions that don't leave residue, (Ultra clear, I think?) but I don't find it works as well as the Motionsense, which isn't terribly chunky.
I am hesitant to suggest any specific scents, because it seems like by the time I work my way through a 2 pack, I can't find that exact kind anymore, which is frustrating. I also have fairly sensitive skin, and haven't had too many problems with it, either, but I also stay away from the fragrances that are over-whelming for that reason.


----------

